

VC Nick Hanauer: Raise Taxes on Rich to Reward True Job Creators - nextparadigms
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-12-01/raise-taxes-on-the-rich-to-reward-job-creators-commentary-by-nick-hanauer.html

======
cs702
I wholeheartedly agree with Hanauer: Without entrepreneurs and investors, you
can’t have a dynamic and growing capitalist economy. But without consumers,
you can’t have entrepreneurs and investors. And the more we have happy
customers with lots of disposable income, the better our businesses will do.

As Henry Ford put it, "there is one rule for the industrialist and that is:
Make the best quality of goods possible at the lowest cost possible, paying
the highest wages possible." A smart man, he wanted all his employees to be
able to afford a brand new Ford automobile.

